# I made two collars!



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

The red one is my first attempt and the blue and black is my second. Next I will make a double wide blue camo and a NY Giants themed collar. What do you think?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice! I'm planning on buying some paracord and making my own collars and leashes!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Not bad. I started selling these myself... if u don't wanna take the time to make em urself... FB Blue Dragon Territory. But I love paracord! Its so useful in multiple situations. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooooo I like the snap idea! Ya'll need to try to make buckle collars!!


----------



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, ya I have seen the buckle paracord collars I am going to try those two.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I just watched a YouTube video on how to make buckle ones  seems easy to do so go for it! http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=6WFWkXZ_C8k&desktop_uri=/watch?v=6WFWkXZ_C8k


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

I love it. Great job :]


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

That's awesome, wish I knew how to make those.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I keep looking at paracord collars and I'm really interested. But what I need to know is how they hold up to a drivey dog tugging against them?


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Not bad. I started selling these myself... if u don't wanna take the time to make em urself... FB Blue Dragon Territory. But I love paracord! Its so useful in multiple situations.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't wait for it!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

My puppy is only 4 months old but it holds up fine. I recently made a double wide collar and I like them much better, it dosen't choke him as much when he pulls.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not too crazy on the collars, but I really want to make myself a leash.


----------



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Would it hold on to a chain dog


----------



## 4MyBoy (May 20, 2009)

They are beautiful collars, nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4MyBoy (May 20, 2009)

I like the double one better.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

That double wide is beautiful.

I'm planning on making one this weekend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Army medic I think you have a beautiful dog! 

And to address the question on how they would hold up, I do not see then breaking. I'd be more worried about the clasps and rings breaking.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Nice! I've made 3 so far and I'm working on doing buckle collars but... Do you have a tutorial for the double-wide? I CANNOT figure out how to double up the cobra knot on my own!


----------

